# Bleeding hoof after trimming question



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I did it. One of the wethers has hooves just like his mom, they grow outward from the center of the foot and curl inward. He's six months old, and the first of all five six month kids to even need a trim.

I should have taken it in two or three trimmings, but was able to entirely remove the curled portion, as well as a strip of living bleeding hoof tissue :nono: .

I used bloodstop powder, which just ran off with the blood, so took gauze, poured a little bloodstop in it and stuck it against the bleeding area then wrapped it fairly tight with tape. I'm going to leave it on for an hour that way, then remove to check bleeding and allow normal circulation.

After the bleeding has stopped (man do the feets bleed, I'm guessing two or three tablespoons before I bandaged it), should I just BluKote it a couple times a day to keep it dried up, or should I find a way to actually bandage the hoof? Their pen was spread yesterday with fresh straw and hay, and we've had a week of dry weather, expecting more.

He probably did not have a tetanus shot when he was banded by the prev owner, who didn't vaccinate as the goats are "organically" managed. Should I do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Some people might say I am wrong, but all Ii do is let them go. The dirt will stop the bleeding. Now if it is really bad, we use corn starch and rub it really well. I think the clean straw will be fine for him. You would be anmazed how well they do. that is why we dcheck feet every weekend , or at least every other.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Since you have goats and do that, why don't you get a yarrow plant? The mashed up leaves will stop the bleeding....
This is from a plant point of view, I know nothing about Goats....I just got 1!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Instant mashed potato flakes work like a charm to stop bleeding.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Flour works just as well as blood stop powder, but you've really got to rub it in there for it to actually work. I give tetanus shots if I cut feet.


----------



## lacesout (Jul 5, 2005)

I would definitely give him a tetnus shot if he is not vaccinated. He is walkin' in the dirt with those feet, which is where those little organisms live...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I to when I nick mine I will let it be unless it is bleeding horribly. It just happens sometimes...one of my 3 year old wethers when he was about 1 1/2 years old he moved suddenly and I clipped a small hunk of his hoof off :Bawling: :Bawling: . I had to wrap it REALLY tight an put blood stop poweder on it and it STILL didn't stop bleeding...needless to say he was ok but very sore.

I probably would give him a CD/T shot just incase but like I said with mine they have always been fine if a bit sore.

MotherClucker


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry I'm getting back so late -- thanks for the replies. I took off the bandage after an hour, bleeding had stopped. I soaked his foot in betadine water just in case, cleaned it good with a toothbrush, put BluKote on it and turned him loose. I watched him for a while, and yes, his foot is sore . . . must feel like when you rip a finger or toenail to the quick.

I'll give him a tetanus tomorrow then.


----------

